# Nice Sunny Day(again)



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why do we get more f'n sunshine in the winter months than we do in summer...........? It ain't fair!

:-[


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

And I'm f-ing stuck at work.

Nice photo, Mr Saint 

Mark


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Why do we get more f'n sunshine in the winter months than we do in summer...........? It ain't fair!
> 
> :-[


I looked at the 5 -day forecast on BBC Weather for Burntisland - one big sun all the way to Wednesday!!! I don't think I have *ever* seen that before!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice 1 - G/F is just washing car ATM just in time, maybe, to go along to Stirling Uni and watch a rugby match.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Nice 1 - G/F is just washing car ATM just in time, maybe, to go along to Stirling Uni and watch a rugby match.


Enjoy - and you have IM.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Drove down to the south coast today. BIG MISTAKE it was fucking freezing! Â  Cold bloody wind roaring in off the sea. Got back to London and it was loverly. ARGH. Â [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

After a very enjoyable drive Â Â  to and from the TTOC committee meeting yesterday, no driving today.

Went out for a 2 hour walk instead, stopped off at a pub 1/2 way of course Â ;D Cold, but very sunny and a beautiful day. And there is more to come according to the weather forecast. I'm dusting the cobwebs off the mountain bike and will be out on it tommorow Â ;D Â ;D

A bit hazy to start with this morning .....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

sa|nTT and I met up and went out to Crail in Fife this afternoon. Got some nice shots of Cherry Black and Raven Black together - although he wouldn't let me take any "rear shots" of his....  (mine has something his hasn't...).

I'll let him tell you what happened at the end of the "photo shoot" though......ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Beautiful day [smiley=sunny.gif]...........despite the fact that I missed my flight to Copenhagen, couldn't get another, and had to drive a Megan Convertable and was forced to drive with the roof up :'(

...............but the sun made up for it here in Oxfordshire ;D..............and the daffordils, happy happy only 2 and1/2 weeks to go then sunny Europe here we come ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well we had a great 8 TT car trip across the sea to the Isle of Wight, perfect day great company great roads excellant weather, being the only sportscar (roadster of course) managed to get sunburnt today ! [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

well, I was in Edinburgh all weekend and London's like Barbados in comparison.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> well, I was in Edinburgh all weekend and London's like Barbados in comparison.


Wuss.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They are def gaylords ! :-*(Tweedledum & tweedle dee!)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> They are def gaylords ! (Tweedledum & tweedle dee!)


Tweedledum & Tweedledumer.........but in the end you are only a jealous TTR man.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hardly mates, not in this weather !
Check out these pics from my Isle of wight cruise on Sunday..
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow2003.htm

Who wants a tin top ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

"Whatever" ;D


----------

